# Vape King Northcliff - Closed for the long weekend.



## SlinX (1/4/15)

Hey guys! 

We will be closing at 15:00 on Friday and re-opening on Tuesday Morning at 09:00. Thus we will be closed for the long weekend. Apologies for this but hey we need a break too  At least we are open on Friday for you all to come get your goodies! 

Have a great weekend everyone, don't let the beers get ahead of you!


----------

